# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  ध्यान प्रात:काल के लिए

## ravi chacha

यह ध्यान प्रात:काल के लिए है। इस ध्यान में रीढ़ को सीधा रख कर, आंखें बंद करके, गर्दन को सीधा रखना है। ओंठ बंद हों और जीभ तालु से लगी हो। श्वास धीमी गहरी लेना है। और ध्यान नाभि के पास रखना है। नाभि-केंद्र पर श्वास के कारण जो कंपन मालूम होता है, उसके प्रति जागे रहना है। बस इतना ही करना है। यह प्रयोग चित्त को शांत करता है और विचारों को शून्य कर देता है। इस शून्य से अंतत: स्वयं में प्रवेश हो जाता है।

 dhyaan pratahkaal ke liye
Yog
Meditation
Tareeke shwaas  ko shithil karna
Prathivi se sampark
Addait
Ekagrta dhyan vinodi chehra.
Ab jane dhyaan krne ke aasan tips 
Hindi me

----------


## ravi chacha

इस प्रयोग में हम क्या करेंगे? शांत बैठेंगे। शरीर को शिथिल, रिलैक्स्ड और रीढ़ को सीधा रखेंगे। शरीर के सारे हलन-चलन, मूवमेंट को छोड़ देंगे। शांत, धीमे और गहरी श्वास लेंगे। और मौन, अपनी श्वास को देखते रहें और बाहर की जो ध्वनियां सुनाई पड़ें, उन्हें सुनते रहेंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

कोई प्रतिक्रिया नहीं करेंगे। उन पर कोई विचार नहीं करेंगे। शब्द न हों और हम केवल साक्षी हैं, जो भी हो रहा है, हम केवल उसे दूर खड़े जान रहे हैं, ऐसे भाव में अपने को छोड़ देंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

कहीं कोई एकाग्रता, कनसनट्रेशन नहीं करनी है। बस चुप जो भी हो रहा है, उसके प्रति जागरूक बने रहना है।
सुनो! आंखें बंद कर लो और सुनो। चिडि़यों की टीवी-टुट, हवाओं के वृक्षों को हिलाते थपेड़े, किसी बच्चे का रोना और पास के कुएं पर चलती हुई रहट की आवाज- और बस सुनते रहो,

----------


## ravi chacha

अपने भीतर श्वास स्पंदन और हृदय की धड़कन। और, फिर एक अभिनव शांति और सन्नाटा उतरेगा और आप पाओगे कि बाहर ध्वनि है,

----------


## ravi chacha

पर भीतर निस्तब्धता है। और आप पाओगे कि एक नये शांति के आयाम में प्रवेश हुआ है। तब विचार नहीं रह जाते हैं, केवल चेतना रह जाती है। और इस शून्य के माध्यम में ध्यान, अटेंशन उस और मुड़ता है जहां हमारा आवास है। हम बाहर से घर की ओर मुड़ते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

दर्शन बाहर लाया है, दर्शन ही भीतर ले जाता है। केवल देखते रहो- देखते रहो-विचार को, श्वास को, नाभि स्पंदन को। और कोई प्रतिक्रिया मत करो। और फिर कुछ होता है, जो हमारे चित्त की सृष्टिं नहीं है,

----------


## ravi chacha

जो हमारी सृष्टिं नहीं है, वरन हमारा होना है, हमारी सत्ता है, जो धर्म है, जिसने हमें धारण किया है, वह उद्घाटित हो जाता है और हम आश्चर्यो के आश्चर्य स्वयं के समक्ष खड़े हो जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

'हां' का अनुसरण!
एक महीने के लिए सिर्फ 'हां' का अनुसरण करें, हां के मार्ग पर चलें। एक महीने के लिए 'नहीं' के रास्ते पर न जाएं।

----------


## ravi chacha

'हां' को जितना संभव हो सके सहयोग दें। उससे आप अखंड होंगे। 'नहीं' कभी जोड़ती नहीं है। 'हां' जोड़ती है, क्योंकि 'हां' स्वीकार है। 'हां' श्रद्धा है, 'हां' प्रार्थना है। 'हां' कहने में समर्थ होना ही धार्मिक होना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

दूसरी बात, 'नहीं' का दमन नहीं करना है। यदि आप दमन करेंगे, तो वह बदला लेगी। यदि आप उसे दबाएंगे तो वह और-और शक्तिशाली होती जाएगी और एक दिन उसका विस्फोट होगा और वह आपकी 'हां' को बहा ले जाएगी। तो 'नहीं' को कभी न दबाएं, सिर्फ उसकी उपेक्षा करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

दमन और उपेक्षा में बड़ा फर्क है। आप भलीभांति जानते हैं कि 'नहीं' अपनी जगह है और आप उसे पहचानते भी हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

आप कहते हैं, 'हां मैं जानता हूं कि तुम हो, लेकिन मैं हां के मार्ग पर चलूंगा।' आप उसका दमन नहीं करते, आप उससे लड़ते नहीं, आप उससे यह नहीं कहते कि चलो,

----------


## ravi chacha

भाग जाओ, में तुमसे कुछ वास्ता नहीं रखना चाहता। आप उस पर क्रोध नहीं करते। आप उससे भागना नहीं चाहते। आप उसे मन के अंधेरे अचेतन तहखाने में नहीं फेंक देना चाहते।

----------


## ravi chacha

नहीं, आप उसका कुछ भी नहीं करते। आप सिर्फ जानते हैं कि वह है, लेकिन आप 'हां' के मार्ग पर चलते हैं- नहीं के प्रति बिना किसी दुर्भाव के, बिना किसी शिकायत के, बिना किसी क्रोध के। बस 'हां' के मार्ग पर चलें, 'नहीं' के प्रति कोई भाव न रखें।

----------


## ravi chacha

नहीं को मारने का सबसे अच्छा तरीका उसकी उपेक्षा करना है। यदि आप उससे लड़ने लगते हैं, तो आप पहले ही उसका शिकार बन गए, बहुत ही सूक्ष्म ढंग से उसके जाल में पड़ गए; 'नहीं' की पहले ही आप पर जीत हो गई।

----------


## ravi chacha

जब आप 'नहीं' से लड़ने लगते हैं, तो आप 'नहीं' को नहीं कह रहे हैं। इस तरह पिछले दरवाजे से उसने पुन: आप पर कब्जा जमा लिया।
तो 'नहीं' को भी नहीं न कहें- सिर्फ उसकी उपेक्षा करें

----------


## ravi chacha

एक महीने के लिए 'हां' के मार्ग पर चलें और 'नहीं' से बिलकुल न लड़े। आप हैरान हो जाएंगे कि धरे-धीरे 'नहीं' कमजोर हो गई है, क्योंकि उसे कोई भोजन नहीं मिल रहा। और एक दिन अचानक आप पाएंगे कि वह है ही नहीं। और जब 'नहीं' विलीन हो जाती है, तो जितनी ऊर्जा उसमें लगी थी वह सब मुक्त हो जाती है। और वह मुक्त ऊर्जा आपकी 'हां' के प्रवाह को और प्रगाढ़ कर देगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*विपरीत विचार!



*यह एक सुंदर व उपयोगी विधि है। उदाहरण के लिए- यदि आप बहुत असंतुष्ट महसूस कर रहे हैं, तो उसके विपरीत संतोष का मनन करें- संतोष क्या है?

----------


## ravi chacha

एक संतुलन लाएं। अगर आपके मन में क्रोध उठ रहा है, तो करुणा को ले आएं, करुणा के बारे में विचार करें। और, तुरंत आपकी भाव दशा बदलने लगेगी, क्योंकि दोनों एक ही हैं, विपरीत भी वही ऊर्जा है। जैसे ही आप विपरीत भाव-दशा को ले आते हैं, तो वह पहली भव-दशा को पी जाती है, अपने में समाहित कर लेती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

तो अगर क्रोध हो तो करुणा पर मनन करें। एक काम करें : बुद्ध की एक मूर्ति रख लें, क्योंकि बुद्ध की मूर्ति करुणा की मूर्ति है। जब भी क्रोध उठे, अपने कमरे में चले जाएं, बुद्ध को देखें, बुद्ध की तरह बैठ जाएं और करुणा का भाव करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

अचानक ही आप देखेंगे कि आपके भीतर एक रूपांतरण होने लगा है। क्रोध विलीन होने लगा, उत्तेजना चली गई, करुणा पैदा होने लगी। और यक कोई दूसरी ऊर्जा नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

वही ऊर्जा है- वही क्रोध वाली ऊर्जा- लेकिन इसका गुणधर्म बदल गया, यह ऊपर उठने लगी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अद्वैत!*
यह बहुत पुराने मंत्रों में से एक है। जब भी आप विभाजित महसूस करें, जब भी आप देखें कि द्वैत आ रहा है, तो भीतर सिर्फ कहें : 'अद्वैत'- लेकिन इसे पूरे होश से कहें, यांत्रिक ढंग से न दोहराएं। जब भी आप महसूस करें कि प्रेम उठ रहा है, कहें :

----------


## ravi chacha

'अद्वैत'। नहीं तो पीछे घृणा प्रतीक्षा कर रही है- वे एक ही हैं। जब महसूस करें कि घृणा पैदा हो रही है, कहें : 'अद्वैत'। जब आप महसूस करें कि जीवन पर पकड़ पैदा हो रही है, कहें 'अद्वैत'। जब भी आप मौत का भय महसूस करें, कहें : 'अद्वैत'। एक ही हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह कहना आपकी अनुभूति होनी चाहिए। यह आपके बोध से, आपकी अंतर्दृष्टिं से आना चाहिए। और अचानक आप अपने भीतर एक शांति अनुभव करेंगे। जिस क्षण आप कहते हैं 'अद्वैत'- यदि आप इसे पूरे बोध से कह रहे हैं, सिर्फ यांत्रिक ढंग से नहीं दोहरा रहे हैं- तो अचानक आप एक प्रकाश से भर उठेंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

*पृथ्वी से संपर्क!
*कभी एक छोटा सा प्रयोग करें, कहीं भी नग्न खड़े हो जाएं- नदी के किनारे, समुद्रतट पर, धूप में और उछलना- कूदना, भागना-दौड़ना, जागिंग शुरू कर दें और महसूस करें कि आपकी ऊर्जा आपके पैरों से पृथ्वी की ओर प्रवाहित हो रही है।

----------


## ravi chacha

कुछ मिनट इस प्रकार भागने के बाद, शांति से पृथ्वी में जड़ें जमा कर खड़े हो जाएं और अपने पैरों और पृथ्वी के बीच संवाद का अनुभव करें। अचानक आप बहुत ही स्थिर, शांत और अखंड अनुभव करेंगे। आप पाएंगे कि पृथ्वी भी कुछ कहती है, आपके पैर भी कुछ कहते हैं। आपके पैर और पृथ्वी के बीच एक संवाद घटता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*श्वास को शिथिल करो!
*

जब भी आपको समय मिले, कुछ देर के लिए श्वास-प्रक्रिया को शिथिल कर दें। और कुछ नहीं करना है- पूरे शरीर को शिथिल करने की जरूरत नहीं है

----------


## ravi chacha

रेलगाड़ी में, हवाई जहाज में या कार में बैठे हैं, किसी और को मालूम भी नहीं पड़ेगा कि आप कुछ कर रहे हैं। बस श्वास-प्रक्रिया को शिथिल कर दें। जैसे वह सहज चलती है, वैसे चलने दें। फिर आंखें बंद कर लें और श्वास को देखते रहें- भीतर गई, बाहर आई, भीतर गई।

----------


## ravi chacha

एकाग्रता न करें। यदि आप एकाग्रता करेंगे तो मुश्किल में पड़ जाएंगे, क्योंकि तब सब कुछ बाधा बन जाएगा। यदि कार में बैठे हुए एकाग्रता करेंगे, तो कार की आवाज बाधा बन जाएगी, पास में बैठा हुआ व्यक्ति बाधा बन जाएगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

ध्यान एकाग्रता नहीं है। ध्यान सिर्फ जागरूकता है। आप सिर्फ शिथिल रहें और श्वास को देखते रहें। उसे देखने में कुछ भी बहिष्कृत नहीं है। कार आवाज कर रही है- बिलकुल ठीक है, स्वीकार कर लें। सड़कों पर ट्रैफिक है- वह भी ठीक है, जीवन का अंग है। आपके पास में बैठा व्यक्ति खर्राटे ले रहा है- स्वीकार कर लें। कुछ भी अस्वीकृत नहीं है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अपने विचार लिखना!

----------


## ravi chacha

किसी दिन इस छोटे से प्रयोग को करें। दरवाजे बंद करलें, अपने कमरे में बैठ जाएं और बस अपने विचार लिखना शुरू कर दें- जो भी आपके मन में आए। उसमें काट-छांट न करें,

----------


## ravi chacha

क्योंकि इस कागज को किसी को दिखाने की आवश्यकता नहीं है! दस मिनट तक बस लिखते रहें और फिर उसे पढ़ें।

----------


## ravi chacha

यही है जो आपके भीतर चलता रहता है। यदि आप उन्हें पढ़ेंगे तो आप सोचेंगे कि यह किस पागल का काम है। यदि आप उस कागज को अपने सबसे करीबी मित्र को दिखाएंगे तो वह भी आपको देखेगा और सोचेगा, ''तुम पागल तो नहीं हो गए?''

----------


## ravi chacha

*विनोदी चेहरा!
*कई पुरानी ध्यान विधियां हैं, जो फनी फेसेज, विनोदी चेहरे बनाने में उपयोगी हैं। तिब्बत में यह प्राचीनतम परंपराओं में से एक है।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बड़ा दर्पण रख लें, उसके सामने नग्न खड़े हो जाएं और चेहरे बनाएं, विनोदी मुद्राएं बनाएं और देखें। पंद्रह-बीस मिनट तक चेहरे बनाते-बनाते और देखते-देखते आप चकित हो जाएंगे, आप महसूस करेंगे कि आप इससे अलग हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

यदि आप अलग न होते तो ये सब चीजें कैसे कर पाते? तब शरीर आपके हाथ में है, आप मालिक हैं। आप इसके साथ जैसा चाहें खेल सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

विनोदी चेहरा बनाने के, विनोदी मुद्राएं बनाने के नए-नए ढंग खोजें। जो भी दिल में आए करें। और आपको एक गहन मुक्ति का बोध होगा। और, आप स्वयं को शरीर की तरह नहीं, चेहरे की तरह नहीं, बल्कि चेतना के रूप में देखना शुरू करेंगे। यह विधि बहुत सहायक होगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

मन कचरा है! ऐसा नहीं है कि आपके पास कचरा है और दूसरों के पास नहीं है। मन ही कचरा है। और अगर आप कचरा बाहर भी फेंकते रहें, तो जितना चाहे फेंकते रह सकते हैं,

----------


## ravi chacha

लेकिन यह कभी खतम होने वाला नहीं है। यह खुद ही बढ़ने वाला कचरा है। यह मुर्दा नहीं है, यह सक्रिय है। यह बढ़ता रहता है और इसका अपना जीवन है,

----------


## ravi chacha

तो अगर हम इसे काटें तो इसमें नई पत्तियां प्रस्फुटित होने लगती हैं।
तो इसे बाहर निकालने का मतलब यह नहीं है कि हम खाली हो जाएंगे। इससे केवल इतना बोध होगा कि यह मन, जिसे हमने अपना होना समझ रखा था,

----------


## ravi chacha

जिससे हमने अब तक तक तादात्म्य बना रखा था, यह हम ही हैं। इस कचरे को बाहर निकालने से हम प्रथकता के प्रति सजग होंगे, एक खाई के प्रति, जो हमारे और इसके बीच है

----------


## ravi chacha

कचरा रहेगा, लेकिन उसके साथ हमारा तादात्म्य नहीं रहेगा, बस। हम अलग हो जाएंगे, हम जानेंगे कि हम अलग हैं।

तो हमें सिर्फ एक चीज करनी है- न तो कचरे से लड़ने की कोशिश करें और न उसे बदलने की कोशिश करें- सिर्फ देखें! और, स्मरण रखें, 'मैं यह नहीं हूं।' इसे मंत्र बना लें : 'मैं यह नहीं हूं।' इसका स्मरण रखें और सजग रहें और देखें कि क्या होता है।
तत्क्षण एक बदलाहट होती है। कचरा अपनी जगह रहेगा, लेकिन अब वह हमारा हिस्सा नहीं रह जाता। यह स्मरण ही उसका छूटना हो जाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ध्यान की विधि कैसे चुने


हमेशा उस विधि से शुरू करें जो रुचिकर लगे। ध्यान को जबरदस्ती थोपना नहीं चाहिए। अगर जबरदस्ती ध्यान को थोपा गया तो शुरुआत ही गलत हो जाएगी। जबरदस्ती की गई कोई भी चीज सहज नहीं हो सकती। अनावश्यक कठिनाई पैदा करने की कोई जरूरत नहीं है। यह बात अच्छे से समझ लेनी है। क्योंकि जिस दिशा में मन की सहज रुचि हो, उस दिशा में ध्यान सहजता से घटता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

जो लोग शरीर के तल पर ज्यादा संवेदनशील हैं, उनके लिए ऐसी विधि है, जो शरीर के माध्यम से ही आत्यंतिक अनुभव पर पहुंचा सकती हैं। जो भाव-प्रवण हैं, भावुक प्रकृति के हैं, वे भक्ति-प्रार्थना मार्ग पर चल सकते हैं। जो बुद्धि-प्रवण हैं, बुद्धिजीवी हैं, उनके लिये ध्यान, सजगता, साक्षीभाव उपयोगी हो सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

लेकिन मेरी ध्यान की विधियां एक प्रकार से अलग हट कर हैं। मैंने ऐसी ध्यान-विधियों की संरचना की है, जो तीनों प्रकार के लोगों द्वारा उपयोग में लाई जा सकती हैं। उनमें शरीर का पूरा उपयोग है, भाव का भी पूरा उपयोग है और होश का भी पूरा उपयोग है। तीनों का एक साथ उपयोग है

----------


## ravi chacha

और वे अलग-अलग लोगों पर अलग-अलग ढंग से काम करती हैं। शरीर, हृदय, मन- मेरी सभी विधियां इसी श्रंखला में काम करती हैं। वे शरीर पर शुरू होती हैं, वे हृदय से गुजरती हैं, वे मन पर पहुंचती हैं और फिर वे मनातीतमें अतिक्रमण कर जाती हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

स्मरण रहे, जो हमें रुचिकर लगता है, उसी में हम गहरे जा सकते हैं- केवल उसी में गहरे जा सकते हैं। रुचिकर लगने का मतलब ही यह है कि उसका हमसे तालमेल है। हमारा छंद उसकी लय से मेल खाता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

विधि के साथ हम एक हार्मनीमें हैं। तो जब कोई विधि रुचिकर लगे, तो फिर और-और विधियों के लोभ में न पड़े, फिर उसी विधि में और-और गहरे उतरें। उस विधि को प्रतिदिन या अगर संभव हो तो दिन में दो बार अवश्य करें।

----------


## ravi chacha

जितना हम इसे करेंगे, उतना आनंद बढ़ता जाएगा। किसी भी विधि को तभी छोड़े जब आनंद आना बंद बंद हो जाए। उसका मतलब है कि विधि का काम पूरा हो गया,अब दूसरी विधि की तलाश की जाए। कोई भी अकेली विधि हमें अंत तक नहीं ले जा सकती।

----------


## ravi chacha

इस यात्रा पर हमें कई बार ट्रेन बदलनी पड़ेगी। हर विधि हमें एक अमुक अवस्था तक पहुंचाएगी। उसके बाद उसका कोई उपयोग नहीं है। उसका काम पूरा हो गया।


दो बातें स्मरण रखनी हैं : जब किसी विधि में आनंद आए तो उसमें जितने गहरे जा सके जाएं। लेकिन उसके आदी न हो जाएं, क्योंकि एक दिन उसके पार भी जाना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अगर हम उसके बहुत आदी हो जाते हैं, तो यह भी एक प्रकार का नशा है, फिर हम उसे छोड़ नहीं सकते। अब उसमें कोई आनंद भी नहीं आता-इससे कुछ मिलता भी नहीं-लेकिन यह एक आदत हो गयी। फिर चाहे तो इसे हम करते रह सकते हैं, लेकिन हम गोल-गोल घूमते है, यह उसके आगे नहीं ले जा सकती।

----------


## ravi chacha

तो आनंद मापदंड है। जब तक आनंद आए, जारी रखें। आनंद का कण भी पीछे न छूट जाए। उसका पूरा रस निचोड़ लें, एक बूंद भी बाकी न बचे। और फिर उसे छोड़ने की भी तैयारी रखें। फिर कोई दूसरी विधि चुन लें, जिसमें फिर आनंद आता हो।

----------


## ravi chacha

हो सकता है, हमें कई बार विधि बदलनी पड़े। यह अलग-अलग लोगों के लिए अलग-अलग होगा, लेकिन ऐसी बहुत कम संभावना है कि एक विधि से पूरी यात्रा हो जाए।

----------


## ravi chacha

लेकिन बहुत सी विधियां एक साथ करने की भी जरूरत नहीं है, क्योंकि हम उलझन में पड़ सकते हैं, विपरीत प्रक्रियाएं एक साथ कर सकते हैं और तब तकलीफ होगी, दर्द होगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

तो कोई भी दो ध्यान की विधियां चुन लें और फिर उन्हें सतत करें। असल में, मैं तो चाहूंगा कि कोई एक ध्यान ही चुनें, यह सबसे अच्छा होगा। जो ध्यान हमें भाए, उसे दिन में कई बार करना ज्यादा बेहतर है। इससे उसमें गहराई आती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अगर हम कई ध्यान एक साथ करते हैं- एक दिन एक, दूसरे दिन दूसरा। और हम अपने ही ध्यान गढ़ लेते हैं- तो ऊहापोह बढ़ेगा। विज्ञान भैरव तंत्र में ध्यान की एक सौ बारह विधियां हैं। हम पागल हो जा सकते हैं। हम वैसे ही पागल हैं!

----------


## ravi chacha

खतरनाक सिद्ध हो सकती है। इसलिए इन विधियों में कोई हेरफेर न करें और अलग-अलग विधियों को मिलाकर अपनी ही कोई खिचड़ी विधि न ईजाद करें। कोई भी दो विधियां चुन लें और कुछ सप्ताह उनका प्रयोग करके देखें।

----------


## ravi chacha

ध्यान के लिए उचित स्थान

----------


## ravi chacha

अगर ध्यान के लिए एक नियत जगह चुन सकें- एक छोटा सा मंदिर, घर में एक छोटा सा कोना, एक ध्यान-कक्ष- तो सर्वोत्तम है। फिर उस जगह का किसी और काम के लिए उपयोग न करें। क्योंकि हर काम की अपनी तरंगें होती हैं

----------


## ravi chacha

उस जगह का उपयोग सिर्फ ध्यान के लिए करें और किसी काम के लिए उसका उपयोग न करें। तो वह जगह चा*र्ज्ड हो जाएगी और रोज हमारी प्रतीक्षा करेगी। वह जगह बहुत सहयोगी हो जाएगी। वहां एक वातावरण निर्मित हो जाएगा,

----------


## ravi chacha

एक तरंग निर्मित हो जाएगी, जिसमें हम सरलता से ध्यान में गहरे प्रवेश कर सकते हैं। इसी वजह से मंदिरों, मस्जिदों, चर्चो का निर्माण हुआ था- कोई ऐसी जगह हो, जिसका उपयोग सिर्फ ध्यान और प्रार्थना के लिए हो।

----------


## ravi chacha

ध्यान के लिए अगर एक नियत समय चुन सकें, तो वह भी बहुत उपयोगी होगा, क्योंकि हमारा शरीर, हमारा मन एक यंत्र है। अगर हम रोज एक नियत समय पर भोजन करते हैं, तो हमारा शरीर उस समय भोजन की मांग करने लगता है।

----------


## ravi chacha

कभी आप एक मजेदार प्रयोग कर सकते हैं, अगर आप रोज एक बजे भोजन करते हैं और आप घड़ी देखें और घड़ी में एक बजें हों, तो आपको भूख लग जाएगी- भले ही घड़ी गलत हो और अभी ग्यारह या बारह ही बजें हों। हमारा शरीर एक यंत्र है।

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारा मन भी एक यंत्र है। अगर हम एक नियत जगह पर, एक नियत समय पर रोज ध्यान करें, तो हमारे शरीर और मन में ध्यान के लिए भी एक प्रकार की भूख निर्मित हो जाती है। रोज उस समय पर शरीर और मन ध्यान में जाने की मांग करेंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

यह ध्यान में जाने में सहयोगी होगा। एक भावदशा निर्मित होगी, जिसमें हम एक भूख बन जाएंगे, एक प्यास बन जाएंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

शुरू-शुरू में यह बहुत सहयोगी होगा, तब तक ध्यान हमारे लिए इतना सहज न हो जाए कि हम कहीं भी, किसी भी समय ध्यान में जा सकें। तब तक मन और शरीर की इन यांत्रिक व्यवस्थाओं का उपयोग करना चाहिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

इनसे एक वातावरण निर्मित होता है : कमरे में अंधेरा हो, अगरबत्ती या धूपबत्ती की खुशबू हो, एक सी लंबाई के व एक प्रकार के वस्त्र पहनें, एक से कालीन या चटाई का उपयोग करें, एक से आसन का उपयोग करें। इससे ध्यान नहीं हो जाता, लेकिन इससे मदद मिलती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

अगर कोई और इसकी नकल करे, तो उसे बाधा भी पड़ सकती है। प्रत्येक को अपनी व्यवस्था खोजनी है। व्यवस्था सिर्फ इतना करती है कि एक सुखद स्थिति निर्मित होती है। और जब हम सुखद स्थिति में प्रतीक्षा करते हैं, तो कुछ घटता है। जैसे नींद उतरती है, ऐसे ही परमात्मा उतरता है। जैसे प्रेम घटता है, ऐसे ही ध्यान घटता है। हम इसे प्रयास से नहीं ला सकते, हम इसे जबरदस्ती नहीं पा सकते।

----------


## ravi chacha

ध्यान चेतना की विशुद्ध अवस्था है- जहां कोई विचार नहीं होते, कोई विषय नहीं होता। साधारणतया हमारी चेतना विचारों से, विषयों से, कामनाओं से आच्छादित रहती है। जैसे कि कोई दर्पण धूल से ढका हो। हमारा मन एक सतत प्रवाह है- विचार चल रहे हैं,

----------


## ravi chacha

कामनाएं चल रही हैं, पुरानी स्मृतियां सरक रही हैं- रात-दिन एक अनवरत सिलसिला है। नींद में भी हमारा मन चलता रहता है, स्वप्न चलते रहते हैं। यह अ-ध्यानकी अवस्था है।

----------


## ravi chacha

ठीक इससे उल्टी अवस्था ध्यान की है। जब कोई विचार नहीं चलते और कोई कामनाएं सिर नहीं उठातीं- वह परिपूर्ण मौन ध्यान है। उसी परिपूर्ण मौन में सत्य का साक्षात्कार होता है। जब मन नहीं होता, तब जो होता है, वह ध्यान है।

----------


## ravi chacha

इसलिए मन के माध्यम से कभी ध्यान तक नहीं पहुंचा जा सकता। ध्यान इस बात का बोध है कि मैं मन नहीं हूं। जैसे-जैसे हमारा बोध गहरा होता है,कुछ झलकें मिलनी शुरू होती हैं - मौन की, शांति की- जब सब थम जाता है और मन में कुछ भी चलता नहीं। उन मौन, शांत क्षणों में ही हमें स्वयं की सत्ता की अनुभूति होती है।

----------


## ravi chacha

धीरे-धीरे एक दिन आता है, एक बड़े सौभाग्य का दिन आता है, जब ध्यान हमारी सहज अवस्था हो जाती है।
मन असहज अवस्था है। यह हमारी सहज-स्वाभाविक अवस्था कभी नहीं बन सकता। ध्यान हमारी सहज अवस्था है,

----------


## ravi chacha

लेकिन हमने उसे खो दिया है। हम उस स्वर्ग से बाहर आ गये हैं। लेकिन यह स्वर्ग पुन: पाया जा सकता है। किसी बच्चे की आंख में झांके और वहां आपको अद्भुत मौन दिखेगा, अद्भुत निर्दोषता दिखेगी। हर बच्चा ध्यान के लिए ही पैदा होता है-

----------


## ravi chacha

लेकिन उसे समाज के रंग-ढंग सीखने ही होंगे। उसे विचार करना, तर्क करना, हिसाब-किताब, सब सीखना होगा। उसे शब्द, भाषा, व्याकरण सीखना होगा। और धीरे-धीरे वह अपनी निर्दोषिता, सरलता से दूर हटता जाएगा। उसकी कोरी स्लेट समाज की लिखावट से गंदी होती जाएगी। वह समाज के ढांचे में एक कुशल यंत्र हो जाएगा- एक जीवंत, सहज मनुष्य नहीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

बस उस निर्दोष सहजता को पुन: उपलब्ध करने की जरूरत है। उसे हमने पहले जाना है, इसलिए जब हमें ध्यान की पहली झलक मिलती है, तो एक बड़ा आश्चर्य होता है कि इसे तो हम जानते हैं! और यह प्रत्यभिज्ञा बिलकुल सही है- हमने इस पहले जाना है।

----------


## ravi chacha

लेकिन हम भूल गये हैं। हीरा कूड़े-कचरे में दब गया है। लेकिन हम जरा खोदें तो हीरा पुन: हाथ आ सकता है- वह हमारा स्वभाव है। उसे हम खो नहीं सकते, उसे हम केवल भूल सकते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

हम ध्यान में ही पैदा होते हैं। फिर हम मन के रंग-ढंग सीख लेते हैं। लेकिन हमारी वास्तविक स्वभाव अंतर्धारा की तरह भीतर गहरे में बना ही रहता है। किसी भी दिन, थोड़ी सी खुदाई और हम पाएंगे कि वह धारा अभी भी बह रही है, जीवन-स्रोत के झरने ताजा जल अभी भी ला रहें हैं। और उसे पा लेना जीवन का सबसे बड़ा आनंद है।

----------


## alysweety

मन को सुकून देने वाला सूत्र 
बधाई ........................

----------


## lalitji

> मन कचरा है! ऐसा नहीं है कि आपके पास कचरा है और दूसरों के पास नहीं है। मन ही कचरा है। और अगर आप कचरा बाहर भी फेंकते रहें, तो जितना चाहे फेंकते रह सकते हैं,


ये तो गलत है की *मन कचरा है!* मन के बिना तो मनुष्य के जीवन की कल्पना भी नहीं की जा सकती हाँ मन में शिव संकल्प हो अच्छे विचार ही आये ऐसा कोई उपाय हम करे तो ये विषय कि *मन कचरा है* ख़तम ही हो जायेगा और हम सदगति KI ओर तेज़ी से बढेंगे!!

----------

